# Progression thing



## the average speed cuber (Jul 14, 2022)

I have memorized H perm and working on headlights and Z perm, any recomendations?


----------



## ShortStuff (Jul 14, 2022)

After Z perm, learn the 2 U perms. Once you can fully execute all 4 at full speed without getting them mixed up, it makes learning other algs easier.
(This worked for me personally and might not work for you, also only works if you do then with slice moves )


----------



## the average speed cuber (Jul 14, 2022)

alright thanks


----------

